

Death By Recruiters - AmberShah
http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/04/death-by-recruiters/

======
praptak
There must be a reason they continue to function. Maybe they protect crappy
companies from even crappier candidates - ones who cannot even remember a list
of acronyms?

